# Tassy this Weekend for Squizzy



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Look out all u tasweegians squizzy and a couple of mates are coming to work in tassy thursday friday then hitting the Pieman River Saturday & Sunday.

The plan of attack is work at the Savage river mine, then pop 30mins down the road to Corinna where we ill be staying.

We will be chasing some of the 4 to 7kg trout in the fresh right at our front door each nite and on the Saturday we have booked a boat to take us 22k's down the river the entrance for some salt water action for the day.

Sunday will be spent in the fresh around Corinna chasing trout & ep's. I am definately packing both dig & video cameras and taking both my kayaks. I will be afloat on "scotty" and my two other work mates will be in the "ferarri" my newly aquired red double kingfisher. Unfortunately there is no net connection  and no mobile phones...its just gunna be hell :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Heres a few pics I borrowed from the place we ar staying really looks fantastic, if all goes well I can see a melbourne mango invasion of the apple isle.

Hopefully the trip report will be full of my pics?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

Good luck with the trip Squizzy 

I'm off to Tassie (my homeland) at the end of the week for a couple of weeks as well. Dad and I will be fishing Lake Burbury just near Queenstown for a few days next week which isnt far from where you will be staying, then my brother will join us after Christmas and we plan to hit Arthurs Lake to chase up a few Browns 

Flying down so cant take the yak with me.....we'll be fishing from the Stinkboat's :?

Hooking into a few trout from the yak would be magic mate, hope you get onto a few


----------



## chiefshaka (Jan 29, 2007)

Squizzy,

Hope you have an enjoyable adventure during your time in our great southern land :lol: :lol: hope you got all the passport documentation together. 

All the best with ep's in the Pieman mate :shock: :shock:


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

You know, Ive lived here all my life and still havnt been there, wish I had some good oil for ya Squizzy but ive got nothing mate :lol:

Take lots of pics and inspire me to get my butt over there 

Have a good one, pack warm clothes and take them with you, no matter what it looks like outside at the time. Whats the saying....Dont like the weather....wait 15mins 

cheers
Baldy


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

sounds l;ike a great trip planned squiz...hope the fish are on the chew.

looking forward to the video session 8)


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Have a top trip Squizzy, the Pieman is one of those places that are on the list to get to, but with a new 6 week old baby in the house, it will be some time before I get there 

Enjoy the trip there are some monster fish in the Pieman


----------

